# Foute muziek - Engels



## Red Arrow

Q-music doet jaarlijks een foute top 128.

Maar hoe zeg je foute muziek in het Engels? Ik kan niets bedenken.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

_The annual top 128 funniest songs._


----------



## sound shift

Of misschien _the 'top' 128 worst songs_.


----------



## eno2

I had a look at the 2016 list and it can't be the worst songs with Aretha Franklin, Gloria Gayner and many other icons.

For Foute Top: Alternative Top. 

But what is 'foute muziek' meant to express in Dutch to begin with?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Most obnoxious songs_? _Most annoying songs_?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> it can't be the worst songs with Aretha Franklin, Gloria Gayner and many other icons.


Eens met Eno2 (kijk, dat kan ook). Aretha Franklin is nooit ofte nimmer foute muziek.

En lichtvoetige discodeuntjes als _Ich bin wie du_ van Marianne Rosenberg of _Celebration_ van Kool & the Gang doorstaan naar mijn idee de tand des tijds veel beter dan veel van die voorspelbare rockklassiekers die steeds weer de hoogste noteringen van de top zoveel aller tijden innemen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Het probleem met al die negatieve woorden is dat de top al meer dan 15 jaar wordt gehouden. Mensen stemmen voor hun favoriete foute liedje en hopen dat het wint. Dan is "funniest songs" waarschijnlijk het beste...


eno2 said:


> But what is 'foute muziek' meant to express in Dutch to begin with?


Belachelijke muziek en daarom zo leuk. Vooral disco, Schlager en muziek uit de jaren negentig. Blijkbaar kan je dat in het Engels niet in één woord zeggen. Daar is op zich niets mis mee, maar het verbaast me toch.

van tvtropes.org:
_The good, the bad, and the *So Bad, It's Good songs* that we all know and love to hate/laugh at._

Er zijn inderdaad liedjes in de top die niet echt aan die definitie voldoen.


----------



## Syzygy

'Guilty pleasure songs' misschien? Of is dat weer te positief? Als ik het goed begrijp, gaat het om muziek die veel mensen leuk vinden, ondanks het feit dat zij objectief bekeken instrumentaal of tekstueel niet per se baanbrekend is, en daarom onder critici minder wordt gewaardeerd.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ja, guilty pleasures is wat ik zocht! Bedankt!


----------

